# audi A5 3.0TDI *sorry lots of pics beware*



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi all

well another detail of sorts on my A5 and of course some later pics now with the much awaited quad milltek exhaust. sorry for all the pictures but i got carried away and decided to post them all up.
the car looks pretty well for 3+ years old.
With the addition of the exhaust, the rear bumper and diffuser were changed to S5 parts. diffuser being painted satin black as apposed to the grey. wanted my car to look different from standard A5's and avoid the S5 replica slant as thats not the look im after.

process was
-Rinse with pressure washer
-Snowfoam and detail brush and APC all door jambs etc. 
-wheels cleaned and sealed
-Rinse number 2
-wash with 2BM and dodo born to be mild shampoo
-Rinse number 3 and dry with waffle towel
-tardis to remove tar from lower bodywork
-Wash and Rinse number 4
-Clay with Dodo Born slippy and sonax clay
-Cleanse with Autoglym HD clenser----very impressed with this product, great finish.
-2 coats of optiseal
-2 coats of swissvax best of show
-finish with zaino Z8

Here we go, lots of pics :ninja: as you can see the car had been treated to plenty of drirty roads on the daily commute :thumbsdown:










































































































































wheels off to give a good clean and seal


















after a good rinse and wash using Billberry and powerwasher.....left plenty of tar....Tardis applied and doing its work 


























then iron x applied to remove any remaining deposits


































after another good wash and rinse, wheels were treated to 2xcoats of optiseal and 1 of 815










































the always included snow foam pictures


















onto the results


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

engine bay treated to


















































More recent pictures now with bumper, diffuser and Milltek exhaust...


































































































thanks for looking folks, hope your not all asleep :thumbsup:


----------



## AboveFunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh, she looks amazing! brilliant job


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

My favourite audi wheels on tht
Looks good


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks guys, im just a weekend car washer but shes turned out well


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks superb! Bet that Miltek gives it a nice gruff bellow?! 

Nice work


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd also have posted that many pictures considering the before/after comparison! Well done! I know the car isn't all that old but the wheels have come up brilliantly!


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

lobotomy said:


> I'd also have posted that many pictures considering the before/after comparison! Well done! I know the car isn't all that old but the wheels have come up brilliantly!


yeah thanks mate, wheels close up have a fair few stone chips now but for 3 and a bit years old they came up really well 

the result turned out well, car gets dirty on outside like that after a week


----------



## PABLO1977 (Feb 26, 2011)

Excellent work, and the rear looks awesome now with those quad pipes, really subtle.

oo oo


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work on a lovely car - the best engine combo on the A5 unless you go into S5 territory.


----------



## williamw1987 (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks great dude... just wondered, with the addition of the Miltek exhaust, has the exhaust note changed at all, being a diesel?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work Kenny, good job on the wheels and don't be afraid to use that pressure washer in the engine bay to get off some of that dust..........:thumb:

Car still looks great and it's good to see you taking on what you have learnt and read about.........when you doing the Octy?

:wave:


----------



## Jamesm76 (Aug 29, 2011)

Great job, I'm inspired!


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

PABLO1977 said:


> Excellent work, and the rear looks awesome now with those quad pipes, really subtle.
> 
> oo oo


thanks mate, the exhaust was a bit of a job, since mine was an early car needed new bumper too. so got bumper and S5 diffuser, painted diffuser matt black as i dont like the S5 grey standard colour 



cheekeemonkey said:


> Nice work on a lovely car - the best engine combo on the A5 unless you go into S5 territory.


yip it is  biased opinion  they were my two options, S5 running costs just werent worth it to me in the end



williamw1987 said:


> Looks great dude... just wondered, with the addition of the Miltek exhaust, has the exhaust note changed at all, being a diesel?


the exhaust transforms the noise....more 'v' like if that makes sense. check out vids on youtube of the dual outlet, good for a diesel i think



Baker21 said:


> Nice work Kenny, good job on the wheels and don't be afraid to use that pressure washer in the engine bay to get off some of that dust..........:thumb:
> 
> :wave:


Car still looks great and it's good to see you taking on what you have learnt and read about.........when you doing the Octy?

need to admit mate youve been a big help :thumb: learn lots reading other peoples details :buffer: i will stay away from machine polishing tho 

i gave the engine a very light rinse, first time so took it easy  wheels turned out ok eh? what you think of the quad?



Jamesm76 said:


> Great job, I'm inspired!


thanks mate :thumb: was done over a few days but amazing what it turned out like


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

kenny_boon said:


> need to admit mate youve been a big help :thumb: learn lots reading other peoples details :buffer: i will stay away from machine polishing tho
> 
> i gave the engine a very light rinse, first time so took it easy  wheels turned out ok eh? what you think of the quad?


I am sure before long you will investing in a DA........:buffer:

The wheels came up a treat but I am guessing they have been well sealed before...........

Quad exhausts?


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> I am sure before long you will investing in a DA........:buffer:
> 
> The wheels came up a treat but I am guessing they have been well sealed before...........
> 
> Quad exhausts?


later pics now have a miltek with 4 pipes out the rear :thumb:

wheels took ages  hit them with everything lol.

oh a :buffer: would be fun but with the paint on the A5 is soft, seems to mark looking at it


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very,very nice..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

kenny_boon said:


> later pics now have a miltek with 4 pipes out the rear :thumb:
> 
> wheels took ages  hit them with everything lol.
> 
> oh a :buffer: would be fun but with the paint on the A5 is soft, seems to mark looking at it


Exhausts look different mate, not seen another A5 wearing them, that's for sure.........

As for the lacquer being soft, good job you don't own a DBS..........:car:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

great job done


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Exhausts look different mate, not seen another A5 wearing them, that's for sure.........
> 
> As for the lacquer being soft, good job you don't own a DBS..........:car:


i did see that one! eek!! would luve the car tho


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Very nice indeed, I have the 2.7TDI in the same colour, with those wheels too! Now I know what I am in competition with then.....

Although the mods do make it look that bit better, good to know the exhaust note is more audible, I can barely hear the V growl on mine


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Soooo nice to see one with a proper six pot motor in it! Great looking car!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely job :thumb:

How's about a short video of a cold start up on those pipes


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

They do sound amazingly good with those Milteks.

Does anyone do similar for the 335d? Sounds fairly good but not a nice as that. A nice sounding diesel - who'd have thought it?!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor you've got there mate, great job.


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

wish wash said:


> great job done


thanks mate :thumb:



alxg said:


> Very nice indeed, I have the 2.7TDI in the same colour, with those wheels too! Now I know what I am in competition with then.....
> 
> Although the mods do make it look that bit better, good to know the exhaust note is more audible, I can barely hear the V growl on mine


im sure yours will turn out just as well. exhaust does help but more from outside, still quiet inside car



335dAND110XS said:


> Soooo nice to see one with a proper six pot motor in it! Great looking car!


:car::thumb:



Showshine said:


> Lovely job :thumb:
> 
> How's about a short video of a cold start up on those pipes


cold start? 


prokopas said:


> Nice work


thanks mate 



335dAND110XS said:


> They do sound amazingly good with those Milteks.
> 
> Does anyone do similar for the 335d? Sounds fairly good but not a nice as that. A nice sounding diesel - who'd have thought it?!


do milltek do the 335? might be worth checking



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking motor you've got there mate, great job.


thanks, im still loving it 3 years on


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Great turnaround mate, she's looking lovely. Nice work :thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, amazing, loving the reflections:thumb:


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks, yeah the weather helped with the reflections that day


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

love it cracking job


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice , whats the tyre dressing ?


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks folks  overwhelmed by everyones positive responses

tyre dressing is AS highstyle


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

sorry folks, picture issue fixed now i hope


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Beautiful car mate a cracking job, especially on the wheels.

This is the only car I am currently considering as my next motor (but in 2.0 TFSI guise).

One of the best looking cars you can buy for the money IMO...


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Simply stunning......


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

bigalj said:


> Beautiful car mate a cracking job, especially on the wheels.
> 
> This is the only car I am currently considering as my next motor (but in 2.0 TFSI guise).
> 
> One of the best looking cars you can buy for the money IMO...


thanks mate, go for it, ive had this over 3 years and still love it. go quattro tho 



masammut said:


> Simply stunning......


thanks


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

thats auto porn...sorry. getting carried away. Amazing job, amazing car. Good work


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks mate  overwhelmed by everyones comments, thanks


----------

